# Help Identifying a Stove - Duplex Oak 217



## WestDeerPirate (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,

     I have a "pot belly" stove that is pretty large and has the name Duplex Oak above the door.  The number 217 is on the edge of the rim above this.  I have seen a Mity Oak and a King Oak as well.  The King Oak that I saw on Google Images also has the 217 above the rim.  Does anyone know where these were made and by whom?  Also, approx. when was it made?  

Any ideas would help.


----------



## begreen (Jul 5, 2011)

Greetings. If you can post a picture, that may help with the ID. 

Beckwith stoves (the original Round Oak) made a Round Oak Duplex. This might be a spin-off of that design. Maybe get in contact with the Museum at Southwestern Michigan College and see if your model is listed for manufacture by Beckwith. 

http://www.swmich.edu/museum/roundoak.php


----------



## begreen (Jul 5, 2011)

Is this the stove that was on eBay? If so, are you the buyer? After seeing the picture I am now wondering if it is a more locally made stove that just called itself an Oak stove?


----------



## WestDeerPirate (Jul 6, 2011)

Correct.  That is the Stove.  I found another marking yesterday too.  On the inside of the door it says Oakland Oak 117.  So I wonder of the door is original or not.


----------



## Redbear86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wondering if anyone could tell me what kinda stove this big boy is, still trying to get the guy to send a pic with the doors close


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2011)

Best to start a new thread for that ID redbear. Pics with the door closed may help.


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2011)

WestDeerPirate said:
			
		

> Correct.  That is the Stove.  I found another marking yesterday too.  On the inside of the door it says Oakland Oak 117.  So I wonder of the door is original or not.



Give these folks a call or email. They may be able to provide more info on Oakland: http://stovehospital.com/


----------

